# Best Purple strain for color?



## The New Girl (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey guys,
  I was wondering who out there might be growing some purple weed? I'd like to find something with the best purple color, just  cause i want too!  Any help? Thanks


----------



## Bukshot911 (Jul 6, 2008)

hey, i had the same questition a little while ago and i ended up buying feminized "Purple #1" fro Dr. Chronic. it has alot of color and if you use purple maxx you may be able to coax more color out.


----------



## karmacat (Jul 6, 2008)

Bukshot911 said:
			
		

> and if you use purple maxx



G'day mate,what is this and do you have a link about it ?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 6, 2008)

check reservoir seed bank,they have lotza purple deisel crosses.

as for strains,i love purple urkle,mendo county purps,the purps,granddaddy purps,or some true purple haze.all these strains if grown right will give you a nice purple color.i'd also suggest making the temp of your growroom go down towards the second half of flowering,that'll also make that purple color show.up here,if somebody sees some purple in their weed,they automatically think its some chronic,but the fact of the matter is,ive smoked purple buds b-4 that was like smokin some midgrade,color isnt everything,but some purple buds are definitly a beautiful sight and i.m.o. for dealers,sell themselves.i hope you find what your lookin for.let us know what you choose.


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Jul 6, 2008)

I created a very amazing indica dominant purple strain called Purple Craze (No haze genetics, named for the love of purple people have). I really hope that one day this strain makes it to California dispensaries.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 6, 2008)

howdy TNG,  i'll let you know how my grape ape does...I hear its supposed to turn very purple, but we'll see.  BTW, my wife said i can't respond to anyone with an avatar like yours


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 6, 2008)

that purple maxx looks pretty interesting,ill have to ask around about it.
heres a site w/ info.  http://www.planetnatural.com/cgi-bin/planetnatural/purple-maxx they probably arent the cheapest for it,but they do have some good info on it.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 6, 2008)

lol lyfr


----------



## thc is good for me (Jul 6, 2008)

"The Purps" Finally the release that the world has been waiting for... The Mendo Purps! A strain of legend, we were gifted this at the 2004 Cannabis Cup. The result is some of the best tasting smoke the world has ever seen. It took us two years to release this strain but everyday has been worth the wait. Dense yields of pure purple. The taste is soothing, the buds dank, the bouquet is comparable to even the God. The high is uplifting, soaring, clear, with zero burnout and a deep taste of purple that lingers forever. If you want a garden so dank that you will start questioning the true meaning of life go with The Purps. 

the sell it at bc bud depot i read about it in high times. 
It costs 90$ for 12 seeds.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 6, 2008)

DeShamans Purple Widow turns dark purple without temp changes ime.


----------



## choking_victim (Aug 11, 2008)

purple wreck


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 11, 2008)

Hollands Hope, check the journal in my sig.


----------

